# Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post



## addicTix (21. April 2014)

*Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Alien/Zombie filmen die eher in die Richtung Action+Komödie gehen, eventuell mit einem kleinen oder großen Gruselfaktor.
Halt sowas ähnliches wie "Attack the Block"; "Mars Attacks!"; "Shaun of the Dead" etc.. 
Die haben alle so einen kleinen Gruselfaktor, sind gleichzeitig mit Action geschmückt und lustig. 
Kennt ihr vielleicht mehr solcher Filme ? 

MfG


----------



## SiQ (21. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil


----------



## Lammbock90 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Zombieland entspricht meiner Meinung deinen Vorstellungen. 👍


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

"Bad Taste" und "Braindead".


----------



## debalz (24. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Juan of the Dead


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Wrong Turn


----------



## debalz (24. April 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Big Ass Spider


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Zombieland triffts auf den Punkt.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Filmempfehlung ? Näheres im post*

Wrong Turn !


----------

